# Corel Draw 10: cdr-format in pdf-format umwandeln!



## susiz (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin grade dabei unsere Abizeitung zu designen und bin auf einige Probleme gestoßen. Was mir am meisten Probleme bereitet ist folgendes. Ich habe das Layout einer kompletten Seite für die Zeitung in Corel Draw 10 gemacht und möchte diese Seite nun in pdf-Format umwandeln. Das funktioniert auch, allerdings formatiert er mir immer die Seite, die ich designed habe - und die will ich ja eigentlich auch nur formatieren - und zusätzlich noch zwei leere Seiten. Wie bekomme ich die denn weg? Habe schon alles versucht... möchte NUR die Seite formatiert haben, die ich letztendlich dann auch für die Abizeitung brauche und das ist eben nur EINE. Bitte helft mir!

lg susi


----------



## thoru (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo susiz,

habe hier mal einen hilfreichen Link
http://www.dtp-praxis.de/
Schaue dort mal unter Tips&Tricks, dort wird dir der Export 
von pdf-Dateien in Corel Draw 9 und 10 nähergebacht.

cu
thoru


----------



## Roxanna (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo susiz,

hast Du in Deiner Datei mehrere Seiten hintereinander angelegt? Dann lösche die, die Du nicht brauchst einfach raus. Oder markiere komplett das - nur das - was Du konvertieren willst. Dann kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Wenn Du z.B. digital oder im Offset drucken lassen willst und farbige Elemente in Deiner Datei hast (Fotos, Grafiken etc.), musst Du drauf achten, dass sie in cmyk angelegt sind. Dann ist noch wichtig, dass die pdf-Datei, die Du zur Druckerei gibst, über den Acrobat Distiller konvertiert ist. Ansonsten, wird die Qualität schlecht.

Gruß
Roxanna


----------

